# best algae eating shrimp?



## mikeljojo (24 Apr 2008)

Hi,

Amongst other things, I want to keep shrimp in my planted tank to help control algae.

Can anyone tell me if there is a shrimp that does this particulary well - or are they all pretty much on a parr with one another.

I'm drawn towards Cherry Shrimp because they are a little more visual appealing than the Amano, but have read rave reviews about the Amano and it's ability to clean.

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## TDI-line (25 Apr 2008)

My amano's do seem to work the hardest, and you can get some very nice colouration on them, and the cherrys come a close second.


----------



## Azaezl (25 Apr 2008)

I agree with TDI, amanos seems to do alot more work and I don't know about anyone else's but mine are very very friendly and are always out and about wheras my cherries are always hiding only time i see them is when i put food in for them.


----------



## tanker (25 Apr 2008)

yeah, i agree amano is more hardworking compared to cherries. i think they're stronger too that's why they do a cleaner job in pulling out algae. i have amanos and recently got cherries. My amanos are usually more hardy than cherries (at least for me). my cherries always die   

anybody knows how long the amanos live? and cherries?


----------



## Azaezl (25 Apr 2008)

I think amanos live 2 or 3 years(I know someone who has a few approaching 3 years) but I remember reading cherries only live for a year but because they are supposed to be so prolific the colony is self sustaining.


----------



## fishgeek (25 Apr 2008)

i would say the _hungry_ shrimp are the best algal eaters

my cherries cleaned up BBA , when there was no other food for them


----------



## mikeljojo (25 Apr 2008)

Cheers guys - me thinks I'll go for a mix of Cherry and Amano!

Mike.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Apr 2008)

I would get cherry's over amano's purely because they are easy to breed and you can find that eventually you become self sustainable for shrimp in all your tanks!

Amanos are great though.

Sam


----------

